# 75 Gallon Planted Oranda Tank



## tithra (Dec 1, 2012)

This is my 75 gallon oranda goldfish tank  

It was previously planted, but I moved and lost most of my plants, so I am starting over. This is a couple months of growth so far. This is the second time I've tried a glosso carpet, I'm determined to get something to carpet in this tank despite the fact that these are goldfish, call me crazy :tongue:

Anyway, it's a work in progress!

General Stats:
- ADA aquasoil
- Pressurized co2
- EI dosing
- Sunlight Supply Tek light (6x 54 watt bulbs, but I only run 4)

Flora:
- Mayaca fluviatilis
- echinodorus parviflorus 'tropica'
- Ludwigia sp. red
- rotala sp. green
- Ludwigia Cuba
- rotala wallichii
- glosso
- needle leaf java fern
- s. repens


https://www.flickr.com/photos/evelynne_green/14700335394/https://www.flickr.com/people/evelynne_green/


https://www.flickr.com/photos/evelynne_green/14699558091/https://www.flickr.com/people/evelynne_green/


https://www.flickr.com/photos/evelynne_green/14702447642/https://www.flickr.com/people/evelynne_green/ 


https://www.flickr.com/photos/evelynne_green/14516064489/https://www.flickr.com/people/evelynne_green/


https://www.flickr.com/photos/evelynne_green/14516288507/https://www.flickr.com/people/evelynne_green/


----------



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

Man those types of gold fish have always creeped me out!

The tank looks good, seem to be on the right path. My goldfish eat all kinds of small leafed plants, I haven't tried glosso in there with them but I do know mine won't eat dwarf hair grass, s Reopens or star grass. But I also always have some sort of vegetable in there for them, right now it's eggplant because I got a bunch for free. I had them in a 55 gallon with probably a couple pounds of duckweed and they ate it all, some of them are so much duckweed their faces turned green lol


----------



## tithra (Dec 1, 2012)

aquarist said:


> Man those types of gold fish have always creeped me out!
> 
> The tank looks good, seem to be on the right path. My goldfish eat all kinds of small leafed plants, I haven't tried glosso in there with them but I do know mine won't eat dwarf hair grass, s Reopens or star grass. But I also always have some sort of vegetable in there for them, right now it's eggplant because I got a bunch for free. I had them in a 55 gallon with probably a couple pounds of duckweed and they ate it all, some of them are so much duckweed their faces turned green lol



Lol thank you 

I've found only a few plants mine will actually eat so far- star grass and limnophila aromatica. They're pretty well behaved 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

